# Rig numbers f



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Could you experts give me a little info as to the GPS numbers of the rigs in the 15-20 range of the lump. I am planning a trip next month and if the lump is a parking lot, I will just keep going to the rigs. Fished with Capt Eddie a couple of years ago, and we hit a couple of rigs that seemed to be within this range. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a question that involves a little research; best bet is to sign up for Tom Hilton's subscription-based website www.hiltonsoffshore.com Tom does his utmost best to keep the position of Gulf installations current. In my opinion, that is the most valuable feature of his site. A very cool feature is the moveable cursor on the map that lets you establish a base point and then measure the bearing and distance to a desired position. Check it out and you'll see what I mean. It is also helpful to keep as companion reference his offshore chart, commonly referred to as a Hilton's Chart. Most tackle shops keep them for under $20.00.

Off the cuff, the rigs in close proximity to the Lump are 143 (just north and visible from the Lump), the 93 Block rigs (east), the Canyon rigs to the South. Those are "fixed" structures but Tom's website can keep you abreast of semisubs and floaters and such moving in and out of the area. Good luck.


----------

